# More fishermen troubles



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi

Just spotted this

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/kent/8003703.stm

Also, you might be interested to know that the P&O vessel the Pride of Dover sailed to Ostend the other day. She looked to fit into and out of the port ok, so let's hope that P&O keep this up their sleeve for any future blockades of the French ports.

I think Zeebrugge is out of the question as a diversion as the loading ramps probably have rusted away unless anyone knows better.

Russell


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> 
> I think Zeebrugge is out of the question as a diversion as the loading ramps probably have rusted away unless anyone knows better.
> 
> Russell


Hello Russel,

Zeebrugge is a working Port

Trev.


----------

